# Apartment Rental in NYC for - Shared & Individual



## amishi (Dec 10, 2011)

Could someone guide me on safe areas and good clean apartment for a single lady either shared apartments with other ladies is it safe?? Or individual apartment renting. What are the best options!! 

1: What are the rental agreements like?

2: How safe are shared rentals in NYC?

3: Want apartments around TriBeCa / Chinatown / Soho??

4: How is the crime scene around the above areas or in NYC in general??

5: How safe is the commute in the night via a subway at around 11 or 12 in the night??

6: What utilities can be included??

7: What are the options available?? Guidelines on deposits/ agreements / any tricky situation that I should be aware off?? what should be included and shouldn't be what are the options??

8: My Apartment requirements : Washer Dryer , In Room Bath, tub, wc, wi-fi Internet, Electricity, TV, Cable, microwave, refrigerator, fully furnished Atleast a double bed!! Please suggest what options are available??


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

amishi said:


> Could someone guide me on safe areas and good clean apartment for a single lady either shared apartments with other ladies is it safe?? Or individual apartment renting. What are the best options!!
> 
> 1: What are the rental agreements like?
> 
> ...




Hi

The forum is not a rental property forum you best bet is to google for a Realtor in NYC and tell them your requirements


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I am sure someone will be along to answer your other questions,


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Nobody can even guess what prices may be by the time you have a job AND a visa. Until then we are just spinning our wheels. Google will be a fairly good guide for your questions at this point.
To give you a very general guideline - expensive is an understatement. Have you gone through some of the 2011 posts regarding NY?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

One place to get a feel for pricing and facilities available is by cruising the Real Estate ads section of the NY Times: Real Estate - Buy, Sell or Rent a Home - The New York Times You can look for both "for sale" and "for rent" and you can search by what you're looking for in an apartment - size, location, number of brs, etc..

I'm not sure how likely you are to find much in the way of furnished apartments, though. At least not unless you're prepared to pay top dollar for accommodation.

It can be very difficult for a newly arrived foreigner to rent an apartment. Landlords and rental agents usually want a credit rating (which you won't have on arrival) or a local guarantor/co-signer. The only alternative may be to pre-pay several months of rent until you've established a credit record in the US.

Flat shares or sub-lets can be arranged through something like Craigslist, but be very careful who you're dealing with. Besides the usual want-ad pervs out there, there are a number of scams whereby people advertise flats they have no connection to. Proceed with caution.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## amishi (Dec 10, 2011)

Thanks Bev what about student accommodations?? Does that built a credit ?? Only student accommodation campuses ??


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

True student or campus accommodations would be handled by the school itself, if they have a "campus." You need to contact them to see what is possible.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## amishi (Dec 10, 2011)

They Bev don't have any campus accommodation that's why I asked for rentals anyway my search is on!!


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

amishi said:


> Thanks Bev what about student accommodations?? Does that built a credit ?? Only student accommodation campuses ??


"Credit" is a complex matrix of your creditworthiness in the US based amongst other factors on your repayment history of open and close ended liabilities/contracts. 
Campus accomodations do not qualify.


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

> 8: My Apartment requirements : Washer Dryer , In Room Bath, tub, wc, wi-fi Internet, Electricity, TV, Cable, microwave, refrigerator, fully furnished Atleast a double bed!! Please suggest what options are available??


For what you what in an apartment in NYC with your requirements you are going to be paying a lot. I lived in NYC for almost 5 years. And I paid $1,000 for a apartment with no washer dryer, and a small tub. Most apartments have either washer dryers in the basements or a laundry mat will be within a few blocks. Your Internet, electricity, TV, and cable are usually provided by the renter. If you want "student housing" it is very expensive for what it is. About $1200-$1400 a month. (This is for a private room.) I know some places that rent out in Mid-town Manhattan, China Town, and Brooklyn. I think Columbia University rents out too. But, I don't know if you would be happy there. 

How long is it for? (6 months or a year)
And what is your price range?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Since you've mentioned that your school is a "culinary institute" let me give you one big caveat. There is an ongoing scandal in the US about private schools (non-university trade schools, which sounds suspiciously like what you're considering) using high-pressure recruiting tactics to convince students to take out big loans to cover their tuition and living expenses.

Once the students are finished with the schools, they have huge debts to pay off, and then find that it's not nearly as "easy" to find the kinds of jobs the recruiters have promised them. Usually, this is tied to government backed student loans, but in your case, it's doubtful that you'd qualify for tuition loans.

As someone else has already mentioned, your first concern should be the visa issue. For a student visa, you need to be able to pay your tuition and living costs up front or else you'll probably be turned down for the visa.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

Bevdeforges said:


> Since you've mentioned that your school is a "culinary institute" let me give you one big caveat. There is an ongoing scandal in the US about private schools (non-university trade schools, which sounds suspiciously like what you're considering) using high-pressure recruiting tactics to convince students to take out big loans to cover their tuition and living expenses.
> 
> Once the students are finished with the schools, they have huge debts to pay off, and then find that it's not nearly as "easy" to find the kinds of jobs the recruiters have promised them. Usually, this is tied to government backed student loans, but in your case, it's doubtful that you'd qualify for tuition loans.
> 
> ...



wow, that doesn't surprise me at all. I'm curious though - what happens to people from other countries who take out these student loans and then don't pay them back? Is it possible to just "run off" without paying them? I know that we can't do that as US citizens - those loans are simply never forgiven, although I believe that in recent years, the govt has tried to implement new legislation - something along the lines of loan forgiveness after 10 years or so. Not to encourage irresponsible financial behavior, but just wondering. (I'm so glad I don't have anymore student loans to pay!)

To the OP - I see the school you're interested in has student housing, you may want to try them out first -

French Culinary Institute | Student Housing Options at The FCI in New York


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

stormgal said:


> wow, that doesn't surprise me at all. I'm curious though - what happens to people from other countries who take out these student loans and then don't pay them back? Is it possible to just "run off" without paying them? I know that we can't do that as US citizens - those loans are simply never forgiven, although I believe that in recent years, the govt has tried to implement new legislation - something along the lines of loan forgiveness after 10 years or so. Not to encourage irresponsible financial behavior, but just wondering. (I'm so glad I don't have anymore student loans to pay!)
> 
> To the OP - I see the school you're interested in has student housing, you may want to try them out first -
> 
> French Culinary Institute | Student Housing Options at The FCI in New York


AFAIK the government backed student loans simply aren't available to non-US citizens. If they're talking loans at all, it would have to be private bank loans - so buyer (or borrower) beware.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

amishi said:


> Bev I've read about the scams with even something like "le cordon blue" and there are cases going on with students where they had promised placements and still don't have jobs !!
> 
> I am Considering "The French Culinary Institute" - NYC and people like David Chang - Makafuko restaurateur were student alumni !! Also here they do mention chefs coming to recruit by the end of the course!! And interaction with jaques pepin whose the dean seems good !! Your thoughts on the institute?? If you find something fishy let me know!! It seems authentic !!
> 
> Stormgal student loans in Us they might fur give the loan after 10 years here they will incessantly pressurise Parents and we have to give a gaurantee like a collateral so if we don't pay up the property is taken away and they will make the guarantors or the parents or gaurdians life a living hell!!! So no escape you have to pay it!!


Be very very careful. While the school may have a few famous alumni, you should ask them point blank what percentages of their last couple of classes actually found jobs in their field within the first year out of school. And find out what salary information they have on recent graduates. $20,000 or $30,000 a year doesn't go very far in NYC or anywhere in the US these days.

If they can tell you, you should also ask them what percentage of the foreign students were able to find employment in the US and managed to change their visas after completing the training.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

